# first decoys?



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

hey im looking to buy my first decoys, i dont want to spend alot on them either. ive been looking into Sport Plast Collapsible Canada Goose Decoys and they looking promising. its only 69.99 for a dozen.. should i buy these? if so will a dozen be enough or should i get two dozen?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

don't buy them i had them and they are not that good. If did it again i would get the ghg hot buy goose shells that have motion stakes and flocked heads and are only 99.99 a dozen. i don't have the website on hand now, but if u want it pm me


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i would stray a way from buying lower quailty decoys becouse in a few years you will want to replace them. spend the extra money now and get some quality dekes now.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

> spend the extra money now and get some quality dekes now.


 :beer:


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

alright, i might just not buy any deeks until i get serious into waterfowling.. i should have started at the begining of the season this way icould of asked for some quality deeks for christmas


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Start now with quality decoys because you will never have enough once you get into it.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

but its like 99$ for a set of 4 bigfoots and i dont have 500$ or so just to randomly spend on a decent spread of deeks. how many deeks would i need roughly? like 2 dozen?


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

mike. how many people do you hunt geese with.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i go with my 2 buddies, but i want some for when i dont go with them... only one of my friends has deeks, he has 18 big foot canadas.. and if my friends other buddy comes then we have another 20.. but ijust want some for behing my bush and in my feild since theres always geese flying by


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

All you need is 2 or 3 doz. get sum shells. and full body's. i have 7 doz decoys. and i have better luck with 20 decoys.if you are in the field they want. it does not matter how many decoys you have.there going to come in.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

just got back from goose hunting. seen nothing, then while walking back i empty my gun, as soon as i take out the last shell i look in the air and theres a single goose flying towards where i was  WTF!!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Go buy a couple doz. GHG shell decoys. They come with motion stakes too.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

get a couple dozen ghg shells and about a dozen ghg fullbodies. thats what my brother did this year and seemed to work real well as long as you are where the geese wanna be


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I have brand new GHG 05 model full bodies for sale, $220/dozen obo

great price for never used deeks and good brand

pm me if interested


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i have a friend that is going to buy some deks after he gets some money after x-mas, what we were thinking of him to get were 2 harvester packs or pro-grade decoys. he is only wanting to spend $400 and the 2 packs would be around 330 and then if he gets a 12 slot decoy bag it would be around 360? or somewhere close. i think this is a good way to spend that money, what does everyone else think

thanks thomas


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

tombuddy_90 said:


> i have a friend that is going to buy some deks after he gets some money after x-mas, what we were thinking of him to get were 2 harvester packs or pro-grade decoys. he is only wanting to spend $400 and the 2 packs would be around 330 and then if he gets a 12 slot decoy bag it would be around 360? or somewhere close. i think this is a good way to spend that money, what does everyone else think
> 
> thanks thomas


Sounds Perfect!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Or a harvester pack and a feeder pack. Might be too many uprights?


----------

